# Matching speakers to an amp



## s_bellicoso (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi there

In my quest for sourcing and matching speakers to an amplifier, I have noticed that the recommended amplifier power rating, (in Watts), for centre and surround speakers, (assuming a 7.1 configuration is to be built up), is lower than that of the front two speakers. 

As most home cinema amps/receivers tend to have an equal power rating all round, (e.g. 7 x 140 Watts), it is frustrating that the choice of the set of speakers could be spoilt by the inferior rating of the centres and surrounds.

It is annoying enough that sensitivity/ease of drive, crossovers, impedance and even colour of the veneer has to researched and accounted for. Then, when everything is seamingly ok, with the amp giving out say, 7x 140 Watts RMS, the front speakers are 150 Watts RMS but the matching centres and surrounds are only rated to 100 Watts RMS!!!!!!!!:rant:

It is *ENFURIATING* !!!!! :explode:

A typical example of this is the Bowers and Wilkins 600 series. A speaker range that is currently being raved about..........

683 Recommended amplifier power 25W - 200W into 8 ohms on unclipped programme, (fronts).
685 Recommended amplifier power 25W - 100W into 8 ohms on unclipped programme, (surrounds).
HTM62 Recommended amplifier power 25W - 120W into 8 ohms on unclipped programme, (centre).

By rights, I should be able to pick surround speakers that are equally matched for the amp I wish to buy but instead of making the task simplier, in today's technology, it's making it harder!!!!!!

Even speakers made by the same company as the people who make the amps tend to do the same, e.g. Yamaha.

*Frustrated !!!!*

Beano. :wits-end:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not make too much of it (most of the manufacturers specs are pretty meaningless),.. if you have a decent receiver it will perform fine with almost any speaker. Do you have specific speakers and receiver you are looking at.


----------



## s_bellicoso (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Nova

Yes the amp I was looking at is:

*Yamaha DSP-AX863SE *
Minimum RMS Output Power for Front, Center, Surround,
Surround back
20 Hz to 20 kHz, 0.06% THD, 8 Ω .................................... 105 W 

Dynamic Power (IHF)
Front L/R, 8/6/4/2 Ω ..................................... 140/175/205/250 W

Maximum Output Power
Speaker impedance setting: 8 Ω, 1 kHz, 0.7% THD, 4 Ω
.......................................................................................... 155 W

*Speakers*

Bowers and Wilkins 600 series, (as previously mentioned), or Dali Ikon range (IKON 6 as fronts).

I would appreciate some guidance with this, if at all possible.

Thanks

Beano


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as the power rating on your amp falls within your speaker range, you'll be fine. Don't sweat it.

Disclaimer: Over-simplified answer, but 99.9% true.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is rare to have a movie that will task and amp to output all 7 channels at high db's. I cant think of a receiver that can truthfully drive all 7 at full watts simultaneously. For surrounds, just get speakers that are matched and can handle frequencies down to 80Hz.


----------



## s_bellicoso (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for your replies. I'll consider all that al of you have said. Can't wait to get set up and chill out to some movies!!

Thanks a lot, everyone


----------

